# :: قاعات المعرفة الإنسانية :: > قاعة الوطن العربي > [مصر] بورتو مارينا

## Masrawya

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة....

منتجع بورتو مارينا العلمين بمصر



مشروع سياحى جديد فى مصر ينضم الى قائمة اجمل المناطق السياحية على البحر المتوسط 
هو منتجع على مستوى عالمي يضاهي أجمل أماكن العالم .. 
بورتو مارينا هو المشروع الأول لمارينا اليخوت على البحر المتوسط ويتميز هذا المشروع
بمرسى يخوت دولي تحت مراقبة بريطانية وبه مرسى
محدود إلى جوار مرسى يخوت عالمي يضم أكثر من 1400 يخت وهو أول ميناء لليخوت في أفريقيا
 .
تبعد عن القاهرة بـ 230 كيلو ، وعن الإسكندرية بـ 100 كيلو و 60 كيلومتر من مطار العلمين 



رصيف اليخوت الذي يميز المدينة عن سائر المدن المصرية السياحية
وهو ميناء عالمي يستقبل اليخوت من جميع أنحاء العالم 





أحد الفنادق من أعلى



القنوات المائية التي تخترق بورت مارينا
و تاخذ الطابع الايطالى..













المطعم الرئيسى فى المنتجع فى و سط البحر



صور متنوعة للمدينة









ودى المرحلة الاولي من مشروع‏'‏ بورتو مارينا‏'‏ والذي يعد أول مشروع من نوعه لاقامة ميناء دولي بمنطقة مارينا العلمين لاستقبال سياحة المراكب واليخوت‏ و الذى يبلغ تكلفته ستمائة‏ مليون جنيه إجمالي التكلفة الاستثمارية....

تحياتى للجميع :Girl (6):

----------


## tota_9

ازيك يا مصراوية يا قمر ...وحشااااااااااني واللهى ..

ايوة كده عايزين مواضيع حلوة من ايدك 

صور حلوة اوى لبورتو مارينا .. يا سلااااااااام الواحد بيفرح لما بيشوف الحاجات دى في بلده ..لاننا دايما نشوف الحاجات دى برة وفعلا زى ما قلتي واخد الطابع الايطالي 
فعلا بورتو مارينا تشبه لحد كبير المنتجعات اللي بره ...والمتوقع انه  هيبقى مكان مهم جدا عندنا  في وقت قصير وهينشط السياحة اكتر ..
بس طبعا (سوف تكون الاسعار هناك نااااااار .. ::  )ههههه
بس بصراحة يستااااااااهل ...

شكرا ياقمر على الموضوع 

ويا رب اوعدنا ببورتو مارينا..هههههههه

----------


## حمادو

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
ايه الصور الجنان دي؟
ماشاء الله حاجة جميلة جدا
ولو انى مش بحب مارينا بس الصور جميلة ماشاء الله
تسلم ايديكي على الموضوع الجميل
تحياتي
*

----------


## Masrawya

> ازيك يا مصراوية يا قمر ...وحشااااااااااني واللهى ..
> 
> ايوة كده عايزين مواضيع حلوة من ايدك 
> 
> صور حلوة اوى لبورتو مارينا .. يا سلااااااااام الواحد بيفرح لما بيشوف الحاجات دى في بلده ..لاننا دايما نشوف الحاجات دى برة وفعلا زى ما قلتي واخد الطابع الايطالي 
> فعلا بورتو مارينا تشبه لحد كبير المنتجعات اللي بره ...والمتوقع انه  هيبقى مكان مهم جدا عندنا  في وقت قصير وهينشط السياحة اكتر ..
> بس طبعا (سوف تكون الاسعار هناك نااااااار .. )ههههه
> بس بصراحة يستااااااااهل ...
> 
> ...


توتااا ازيك يا قمر
انتى كمان وحشانى مووت و سعيده جدا بردك ده
شوفتى الجمال المكان يا توتا رغم انى زى حمادو مش بحب مارينا لانى بحس انها خاصة بفئه معينة من الناس، بس الاجمل ان يكون فى بلدنا مناطق سياحية زى دى مفتوحه على العالم نوعا ما  و فيها مرسى لليخوت اول مرسى فى افرقيا، و هيعمل حركه سياحية نشيطه فعلا.
و طبعا مش هقولك على الاسعار اللى هناك اللى ممكن يوصل ثمن الشاليه 10 او 15 مليون جنيه ده اقل شئ . :Girl (5): 
يالا ربنا يوعدنا يا توتا بس هقولك على حاجه انا عندى اسكندرية او مرسى مطروح او اى بلد تانيه اجمل من مليون ماريناا. 
ميرسى جدا يا توتااا 
و كل سنة وانتى طيبة بمناسبة رمضان اعده الله عليك بكل خير.
تحياتى يا جميل.

----------


## Masrawya

> *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> ايه الصور الجنان دي؟
> ماشاء الله حاجة جميلة جدا
> ولو انى مش بحب مارينا بس الصور جميلة ماشاء الله
> تسلم ايديكي على الموضوع الجميل
> تحياتي
> *


اهلا اهلا حمادو
ازيك يا فندم
الصور جميلة و منظر البحر يجنن 
انا على فكره الصور فكرتنى بموضوعك عن ايطاليا لانهم و خدين الطابع الايطالى خالص 
وانا فعلا زيك مش بحب مارينا بس شئ كويس ان يكون عندنا مناطق زى دى زى ما كنت بقول لتوتا
ان مصر تنفرد باول ميناء لليخوت على البحر المتوسط فده شئ رائع فى حد ذاته.
ميرسى ليك يا حمادو :Girl (27): 
تقبل تحياتى.

----------


## أمــونــة

*السلام عليكم
بجد صور تجنن ,, كل ده في مصر !
ماشاء الله
وخاصة صور القنوات بصراحة روعة
شكرا يا مصروية على الصور الجميلة
تحياتي*

----------


## Maruko

مصروية ازيك؟

صور حلوة  جميييييلة جدا

حلو برضه الفرجة عليها من بعيد لبعيد .....ههههههههههههههههههههه

الحجات دي بتجبللى حساسية .....مبحبهاش...هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


شكرا على الصور ياقمر

تحياتى

----------


## Masrawya

> *السلام عليكم
> بجد صور تجنن ,, كل ده في مصر !
> ماشاء الله
> وخاصة صور القنوات بصراحة روعة
> شكرا يا مصروية على الصور الجميلة
> تحياتي*


و عليكم السلام امونة
ميرسى جدا ليكى على ذوقك و كلامك الجميل ده
شوفتى كل ده فى مصر واحنا ولا هنا ههههههههههههههههه
المكان سياحى و جميل حقيقى و الصور و المناظر جميلة
انا حبيت صور البحر اكثر لانها مناظر طبيعية لها سحر خاص
اللى عجبنى فى القنوات انا احنا قدرنا نعمل حاجه زى دى فى البلد وده شئ رائع.
شكرا ليكى انتى امونة 
تقبلى تحياتى .

----------


## Emad.

السلام عليكم
بجد جميله ورائعه
وفعلا يامصروايه شبه الوضع في ايطاليه ورائعه الجمال
بس ينفع كده جبتي لاختنا ماركو حساسيه خلي بالك هي ممكن تطلب تعويض وتدويها هناك علشان الحساسيه تروح منها
شكرا لك وفعلا جميله جدا جدا
كل سنه وانتي طيبه

----------


## ميمة اسلام

بجد تحفة ياجميل 
تسلم ايدك يامصراوية 
رائع فعلا 
في امان الله

----------


## أبو منار

مصراوية
بجد أتعقدت من المنظر والصور
سبحان الله في خلقه
جزاك الله خيرا
رزقنا الله وإياكي الأفضل من بورتو مارينا

----------


## Masrawya

السلام عليكم...

Maruko
منورة يا قمر شفتى المكان جميل ازاى
طبعا فى الفكرة وجود مكان مميز فى مصر
بالصور و المناظر الجميلة دى
بصرف النظر عن الحساسية اللى بتجبها يعنى ههههههههههههههه
شكرا على مرورك يا جميل
تحياتى.

 عماد 
منور يا فندم
الحساسية اصابتنا كلنا بصراحه مش ماروركو بسسس
و فعلا المكان واخد الطابع الايطالى فى القتوات المائية
و التنقلات عن طريق المراكب نفس كل شئ تقريبا.
ميرسى يا عماد على ردك و حضورك .


ميمة اسلام 
اهلا بيكى يا جميل
الحمد لله ان الصور عجبتك
و شكرا على حضورك الرائع ده
تقبلى تحياتى.

أبو منار
انا متشكرا جدا على حضور حضرتك اللى اسعدنى جدا
و الحمد لله ان الصور و المكان عجبوك
و ربنا يوعدنا اننا نشوف الجمال اللى موجود فى الدنيا كلها
لك خالص تحياتى.

----------


## boukybouky

تحفة الصور يا مصراوية بجد

انا مش روحت بورتو مارينا قبل كده بس بجد تجنن

المدينة ديه بجد مهتمين بها اوي علشان تكون علي احدث شئ

بس نتمني تكون حلوة في كل شئ و تختفي منها المظاهر التي نرفضها في مجتمعنا 

في رعاية الله ،،

----------


## ديدي

صور جميلة اوى مصراوية 
تسلم ايدك
انا روحت بورتو مارينا السنة دى فعلا مكان جميل جدااا زى ما بتقول الصور واكتر
وسبحان الله جماله بالنهار شكل وفى الليل شكل تانى خالص
لكن للاسف بالنسبة للمظاهر اللى بنرفضها فى مجتمعنا يابوكى 
موجودة هناك بشكل كبير ومستفز جدا ربنا يهدى
شكرا مصراوية على الموضوع

----------


## انوار عبدالمولى

أنا دوما ومند صغرى أعشق مصر وقد ربيت هدا الحب فى أبنائ رغم بعدها عنى أشعر أنها معى تسكن فؤادى وتحيط بمشاعرى تعلمت من تقافتها الكتير ..وكسبت من صداقة  رجالتها العديد.. فرغم مداركهم العلمية الشاسعة لمست فيهم التواضع وتساع  الصدر والغيرة والحب الكبير للمحروسة مصر الحبيبة.. وسلوكهم هذا جعل محبتى لمصر تنمو أكتر مما كانت عليه ..فلتدومى يا مصر يا مهد الحضارة ..
 ما دفعنى لصياغة هده المقدمة هو أنى ربطت الماضى بالحاضر من الأهرمات إلى جمال منتجع شرم الشيخ ومفاتن الإسكندرية التى حجبتها المبانى ..وعظمة القاهرة بزحمتها ومشاكلها ..لكن الأخ   الدى امتعنا بهده الصور الجميلة الجدابة والتى جعلتنى وأنا لها متتبع أن اشعر بأنى فى إطاليا لا مصر وتمنيت لو هابنى الله أجنحة الطير وقوة الريح لأرحل وأمتع بصرى بجمال ماعرفت عن مصر وجمال ما شاهدت الأن ..لكن يبقى دا تمنى ومن أكبر الأمانى التى أطلب من الله ان يحققه لى ...
 وبالرغم ما قلته عن مصر فلم أقل شيئا ولم أفيها ما تستحق فليعذرنى أبناء مصر وأنا أشاطرهم وأقتسم معهم حب هدا البلد العظيم ..وأنطلاقا من هذا الحب والغيرة لدي مأخد وملاحظات وصور سلبية عكس التى شاهدت عن نظامها السياسى والإجتماعى والإقتصادى وعن التناقد الحاصل بين طبقات هدا الشعب العظيم ..وعن بعض فتاوى  علمائها الضالة التى بسطت الفتنة فى البلاد بين العباد ..ومن رجع إلى ما كتبت من مواضع وتدخلات على هدا الموقع وفى هدا الشأن سيتضح له هدفى ...فالشكر لمن أمتعنا بالصور ..والمعذرة والعفو من أبناء مصر إن أسأت أو أخطأت لكن حبى لمصر سيضل شامخا عظيما مع الشكر والتحيةى

----------


## سوما

صورة حلوة اوى.......تسلم ايدك
الواحد بيفرح اوى لما بيشوف ويعرف اماكن جديدة وحلوة فى مصر

----------


## ابن الكنانة

ما شاء الله
بلدنا حلوة لكن.....لمن معه الملايين و ليس الملاليم!!

----------


## aynad

*ميرسي يا مصراوية علي التوبيك
فعلا بورتو مارينا راااائعة بجد
انا رحتها قبل كدة وكانت جميلة اوي 
تسلم ايدك يا قمر*

----------


## زهــــراء

السلام عليكم ...

كيف حالك يانوجا ؟ موضوع جميل جميل جميل ........الخ  :: 
ماشاء الله الصور تجنن فعلا كنت شفت قبل كده صورة لبورتو مارينا بس هدولا احلى بكثير يانوجا :Girl (26): 
روعة والطرق المائية بالاستايل الايطالي تحفة جدا ..
المكان هناك جميل بالفعل وطبيعة خلابة وحاجات اخرى مش خلابة  :: 
لاعن جد روعة الصور يانوجا تسلم ايدك ..
خالص حبي ومودتي,,  :Girl (25):

----------


## فهد عبدالله

انا من السعوديه وجاي على مصر واحب اعرف كيف اوصل لمصر وهل هناك مرشده سياحيه ممكن ترتب لي جدول الزياره
والف شكر لكل المصريين

----------


## قلب مصر

أنا مش عارفة ازاى مشوفتش الموضوع دا قبل كدة
الصور تحفة يا مصراوية تجنن ما شاء الله
مصر فيها حاجات جميلة ربنا يخليها ويعمرها بالناس الطيبيين
تسلم ايدك مصراوية على الصور والموضوع الجميل :M (32):

----------


## قلب مصر

> انا من السعوديه وجاي على مصر واحب اعرف كيف اوصل لمصر وهل هناك مرشده سياحيه ممكن ترتب لي جدول الزياره
> والف شكر لكل المصريين


الأخ فهد عبد الله 
مصر ترحب دائما بمن يأتى بالنوايا الطيبة 

حضرتك طريق مصر ميتوهش يعني حضرتك ممكن تسأل أي حد هيدلك عليها وأنت ماشي

بالنسبة لأن حضرتك تريد مرشدة  تحديداً 
الحقيقة يوجد لدينا في مصر عدد كبير جدا من المرشدين السياحيين الرجال أكفاء  وجديري بالاحترام 
وحضرتك ممكن تصل لكل المعلومات والأماكن التى تريدها من خلال تعاقدك مع شركة سياحة محترمة 
والشركات في مصر معظمها والحمد لله شركات محترمة وتوفر برامج سياحية  وتستطيع ترتيب برنامج لزيارتك لمصر
اتمنى لك رحلة محترمة لمصر  :f: 

ملحوظة أخيرة : ياريت يا أخ فهد أما أن تعدل خانة النوع في ملفك الشخصي أو تطلب تعديل أسمك حتى يتفق مع نوعك أيهما أصح قم به  ::

----------


## فهد عبدالله

الاخت ام يوسف ( قلب مصر ) انا جاي على مصر مع العائله وبالتحديد عاوز مرشده سياحيه ممكن تتكلم مع عائلتي
وكنت اقصد من مصر منطقة (بورتو مارينا ) والاكيد ان طريق مصر مايتوه لان مصر بلد العرب جميعاً وبلد العلم والحضاره

----------


## Amira

*الصور أكثر من رائعة و بتحكي عن جمال المكان* 

*عجبتني جدا جدا القنوات المائية و المطعم الي وسط البحر ده ... تحفة* 

*بجد تسلم إيدك يا مصراية*

----------

